# OSB walls help!



## Riverscape

We are remodeling a cabin and have put up all new walls entirely of OSB. We have already paneled the living room, but are looking for some other techniques or ideas or recommendations for paint for the rest of the house. I have already given all the walls a few coats of a base coat but you can still see the texture. I was thinking about trying a ragging technique, but am not sure if it will work.....any ideas?? I don't want to keep painting forever


----------



## inspectorD

If you installed exterior grade OSB plywood on the interior....that is fine.
It is when you try to paint it or stain it you have the problem. OSB has a factory applied coating like wax that needs to be removed before any coatings are applied.
I know it was the cheapest plywood you could find...however....

Try saving some more time and paint...paneling or another inexpensive covering will work...unless you like the look you have now I would stop.

Hope it turns out better for you.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Riverscape said:


> We are remodeling a cabin and have put up all new walls entirely of OSB. We have already paneled the living room, but are looking for some other techniques or ideas or recommendations for paint for the rest of the house. I have already given all the walls a few coats of a base coat but you can still see the texture. I was thinking about trying a ragging technique, but am not sure if it will work.....any ideas?? I don't want to keep painting forever


 It sounds like you put the smooth side in, Is that right??


----------



## glennjanie

Hey Riverscape:
Welcome to the Fourm. I have an alternative finish idea for you. Use a block-filler primer with a long-nap roller to cover the texture then you can use any latex paint to finish. The block filler is really a thick paint designed to fill the holes in cinder blocks and make them smooth for painting and it will work the same on your OSB.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

glennjanie said:


> Hey Riverscape:
> Welcome to the Fourm. I have an alternative finish idea for you. Use a block-filler primer with a long-nap roller to cover the texture then you can use any latex paint to finish. The block filler is really a thick paint designed to fill the holes in cinder blocks and make them smooth for painting and it will work the same on your OSB.
> Glenn


  Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Square Eye

I'm with InspectorD, Be careful about painting OSB. One side maybe both sides have a coating intended to protect the material from moisture. Paint can blister off of the protected side and on unprotected OSB, the material can blister and flake off, the edges can turn and raise off of the surface.
OSB can be painted, but I use a primer first, then a scraper to remove the loose pieces, sand it then prime it again. Then you can use block filler or whatever you want without worrying about flaking and blistering.

OR

Scrape and sand the loose first and use an oil base primer and let it dry for a day or 2. Then paint. 
I have a wide exterior door made of OSB on my shop that I primed with an oil base primer 4 years ago and haven't had any flaking yet.


I really need to paint it with a finish coat


----------

